# Fall Turkey App. Deadline Tonight



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Tonight at Midnight is the cut off to apply for a Fall Turkey tag. 
Here is the G & F site.
https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onlineservices/lic/public/online/main.htm


----------

